# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Yellow cirlce pills: 50mg Anavar????

## HeavyHitter

I was given a bag of little yellow circle pills with nothing written on them. I was told they were 50mg anavar pills. Dont know what lab they came from? pic attached

has anyone seen or heard of anavar coming in this pill form??

thanks

----------


## HeavyHitter

My connect just told me they are Syntrope made in Greece. This sound familiar????

----------


## methan

nothing to do with a well known UG lab from Greece, this is a picture of Syntxxxxp var 10mg, all Syntxxxxp tabs has an oval form.

----------


## terraj

had some 50mg var tabs that look like yours a couple years back, UK lab (pro ....) I think and cheap .....to cheap for var in fact. I think they were winny tabs looking back on it. However they still get good reviews on the UK BB boards.

----------


## mkp

It is indeed a very strange thing that pills are given to the patient without its name. The patient just knows that the pills are yellow in color Ionic Silver . In this situation it is very difficult for the patient to determine the name as well as the dose of the medicine. The name was told to be Anavar . These are supposed to be a kind of steroids taken by body builders. They have to be very particular about the medicines they take. Because some medicines they are not supposed to have. They may be held in the dope test.

----------


## TheMemoryRemains

Extremly hard to tell whether or not your a chemist, hope you trust your supplier enough to test them on yourself.

----------


## WastedTalent09

> It is indeed a very strange thing that pills are given to the patient without its name. The patient just knows that the pills are yellow in color Ionic Silver . In this situation it is very difficult for the patient to determine the name as well as the dose of the medicine. The name was told to be Anavar. These are supposed to be a kind of steroids taken by body builders. They have to be very particular about the medicines they take. Because some medicines they are not supposed to have. They may be held in the dope test.


WTF, bro!? Do you know what forum this is?

----------


## Tony Stacks

Pretty sure I have the same thing. Picked up from source about a month ago. Winstrol 50mg

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...Legit-Winstrol

----------


## system admin

this is a test for winstrol

----------

